

Ask HN: Where to learn Mac OSX Terminal? - stevenklein

I've seen a few posts that link to open source books on learning Mac OSX terminal but can't seem to find any. Looking for links to good ones.
======
ushi
Mac OS uses bash as default shell right? Google for "bash tutorial" and start
with basic commands, like

cd, ls, mv, rm, echo, grep, cat

use the --help switch before running them:

cd --help

ls --help

...

